# bumper boy??



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

Is the BB a good enough training tool that their customers have to go through what everyone is saying to buy/maintain one? how about the etch-mark/thunder 500?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have had good luck over the years with BB. Yes they are a valuable training tool. I suppose that there may have been some issues over the new product coming out. I have had my oldest one for seven or eight years and have acquired more gradually. I now have four two shooters (derby double). The most recent one was bought about three years ago.

I have been very satisfied. They require some maintenance. If you follow a general maintenance plan on a every two weeks schedule they will serve you well.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I have also been satisfied with my BB. I have had a four shooter for 4 years now got a second one this spring. never had and issues with them that were not my fault. ie cocking or charging. Biggest issue with the new electronics is the wait but all will be forgotten about if we do not have any issues when there are released.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

wds1429 said:


> Is the BB a good enough training tool that their customers have to go through what everyone is saying to buy/maintain one? how about the etch-mark/thunder 500?


I totally agree with the others. The Thunder launchers stink. The hard plastic bumpers absorb the smell of the gas and many dogs are repelled by the smell. My pup _hates_ them. He loves birds, Dokkens, plastic bumpers, canvas bumpers, and Bumper Boy bumpers but HATES the Thunder bumpers. Since they're skinny and hollow, they ride extremely low in water making it easy for dogs to swim right by them. Heck, they look like a stick in the water they ride so low. The bumpers themselves aren't really white. They're an off-white with sort of a clearness to them. (Think almost like a Tupperware lid.) As a result, they're not that easy for dogs to even see in the air. I've trained with folks using them on several occasions. If you gave me one, it would be listed for sale on here the next day. While the Bumper Boys have their issues, mostly in terms of maintenance, they're definitely a better overall training tool. With a couple of Bumper Boys and two or three bird launchers (I love my Retriever Specialist launchers), you can do pretty much anything you want.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

[/QUOTE]If you follow a general maintenance plan on a every two weeks schedule they will serve you well.[/QUOTE]

What kind of maintenance plan do you do every 2 weeks? Greasing O rings, charging, etc? I am curious because I have only had mine for a couple months but want to make sure I am doing the right things to make them last.  Thanks!

-Jamee


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Each two weeks I do the following:
Charge
Tightenen all screws and bolts
Spray firing pin assembly with silicon spray (some use dry)
Put grease on o rings

Less frequent maint:
Clean tubes of dummies with shotgun barrel scrubber
Clean launcher 22 blank holder with 22 wire brush

Seems like I'm forgetting something but that's all I recall and I just did the maintenance yesterday. Don't ever clean the barrel on the launcher.

I keep some spare servos on hand as periodically they go bad and have to be replaced.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

BB is a very good product. Heck, I am on the upgrade list simply because I wanted the ability to use the new options. I've been perfectly happy with my BB's (got 3) and will be with or without the upgrade.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've had 2 derby doubles for about 9 years now. They worked great until BB "upgraded" them. All I wanted was new batteries but they said send it all in and we'll upgrade the electronics. Now I've had issues maintaining the programming, battery life is shorter.
I never do any upkeep on them and have had no mechanical failures. Still a useful training tool though.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I own 3 BB 8 shooters and do not own a Thunder. So I might be a little predudiced.

BB's take to much rigmorole to set up and to reload. Seems like I'm always reloading them in the rain and mud. You've got to turn them up, unload the spent round which sometimes stick. Then you've got to get stiff cold fingers to work while you put in a new round and close and cock it. When they're all reloaded, set it upright and put the bumpers on the tubes. Not hard to do but lots of little things to hassle over. 

The thunder, to reload you just put the bumper on the tubes and you're in business. Thunders are also easier to carry out.

Something to think about.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm the complete opposite of J Walker, you couldnt give me BBs and I just sold my Thunder 500s to buy Thunder 1000s. I agree that IF you use propane instead of MAAP gas that the bumpers could smell like propane, but, I've never really noticed a smell from the MAAP gas. Zero maintenance on the Thunders, and my bumpers are actually white. Rain or shine, hot or cold, slide the bumpers on and train.

I've never owned BBs but I've trained with numerous guys that do have them. Not going to badmouth BBs, everybody knows the issues they have.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

Thunders are great also. But they have a cloudy past as well. I would never get a used one as the older models bite.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

mcgoo656 said:


> I've never owned BBs but I've trained with numerous guys that do have them. Not going to badmouth BBs, everybody knows the issues they have.


What are their "issues?"


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

John Lash said:


> What are their "issues?"


Sent you a PM


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I haven't tried Thunder's, but am satisfied with 3 BB 4-shooters for several years (7?). Experience similar to Wayne's.


----------

